# fightin through the critters 12-18-04



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fished south of 43...lines in the water by 10pm...about 20 doggies later @ 130am, my PB 42 1/2 striped ones comes a calling on the Avet and 1508.









didn't put much of a fight that the lil SX couldn't handle.Want to give props to Lou aka Heaver fer the customs fer building my rods.

about an hour later and more doggies later I land the 2nd keer,39 1/2 on the slosh and 1509.










more action shots on the surf, when NTKG's roomate ,Marshall,develops the disposable.

BW...congrats on the fish Marshall!He picked up a 40 1/2 and a 37 1/2 also.
Mashall,as I understand,is new to the surf,and I was honored to help him land his 1st bigguns!

Now if we can keep Neil off he phone during he bite


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

At least you weren't asleep in the truck this time!  

Nice Feesh!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Way to go AL! Them some real purty girls there, especially the short one in the pink outfit. Good job, hats off to you. 

have Jeep will travel  

Thinking about a late January weekender down that way, might you be interested? All id schedule dependent.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Yep, you took that Horseshoe away from DB77 this time! You gave him the itch to get back out there.

Nice fish man!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Nice fish!!!*

Congrats, my friend. 
I love the set ups you are using to land those monsters. Avet, Slosh, custom, 1509. Yummy. 
I wish I was still down there. How long unitl I can retire?
By the way, your daughter is ADOREABLE.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work Al. Your right, I shoulda gone south....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ah,

those are just babies, and had i been fishin then, al may have had to go home with the doggie crown. i figured he was being a man and fishin all night so i gave him (what appeared to be forever) time to fish without me having my lines in the water. nice fish al, told ya we'd get bowed up buddy


neil


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice fish man !! Who tied ya down to take the pics


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

NS4D,

Al nice fish pics ! Good to see your hardcore fishin' payoff  Claire looks proud of Daddy, but must get her good looks from Mama as your lookin' like road kill from OBX trip  

Get some beauty sleep  

`bucket


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

flathead said:


> Nice fish man !! Who tied ya down to take the pics




shoulda seen me werk them lines....I was the doggie removing machine....no time fer beer,cigs or sittin down.

My father in-law still don't get that I caught them feesh off the surf....


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Come on Bucket,*

I know Al's your buddy but he needs more then some beauty sleep.  He needs to buy the whole damn beauty factory!   All joking aside, nice fish Al. Glad to see you got into them! ....Tightlines


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

hanguknamja said:


> ah,
> 
> those are just babies, and had i been fishin then, al may have had to go home with the doggie crown. i figured he was being a man and fishin all night so i gave him (what appeared to be forever) time to fish without me having my lines in the water. nice fish al, told ya we'd get bowed up buddy
> 
> ...


can't wait fer yer room mate to develop them pics....esp the one ya hoggin the photo wit my feesh  

Thank goodness ya was stuck on the phone,makin peace wit yer honey.   ...would hate to let feeshin gettin ya in trouble..and hold me up from catchin.

Neil good call....thanxs fer helpin me get the stink off the rods,and gettin my big feesh FIX...plannin ta go day after New Years eve...on Sat...gimme a holla,if'n yer girl,lets ya go


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey buddy... i'll be out of town this week, and the week of jan 10-15, but other than that, can u say.... I WANNA BE BOWED UP??? 

i got all kinds of pics from this weekend on my digi too, and some pics we took at dd's of our fish... well we said we were out to put some meat in the freezer, i do believe we've got a good start to that brother


neil


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> I know Al's your buddy but he needs more then some beauty sleep.  He needs to buy the whole damn beauty factory!   All joking aside, nice fish Al. Glad to see you got into them! ....Tightlines


*I don't think any of us will win a "beauty pagent",Clyde...*  


There's snow on the ground here,and I gotta drive ta work,this oughta be fun....   

Hmmmm,after this,I'm thinking these fish are going to be here in #.. Water temps in inlet on incoming yesterday 56.7,it'll be a lot less after this nw'r... Hopefully this will sloooow down a bit after this week,I'd like to see this be an into Feb thing...  

Neil,I'll try and get ya'lls pics up today,when I get home..


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I don't know Ken?*

This guys a pretty good looking fella.  










I'm sure you knew this would come back and bite you in the azz one day.   ....Tightlines


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Way ta go Al*

Nice lookin fish  

><))))*>v


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> This guys a pretty good looking fella.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you knew this would come back and bite you in the azz one day.   ....Tightlines


 Yeap,Ole Rodwatcher just loves when I post his pic from "The Bunny Wars"....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

hanguknamja,I can type it,but I can't say it.. 

Anyway these are the pics of Neil and Marshall's fish I promised.. I hope??


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Here's the "Tater"*












Doing a pose with the ones I caught Sat..


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*a pink coat??*

Hey Al,
I never seen a cute striper before. And she comes with foul weather gear too. Cute girl and nice lookin fish. Well get up after the holidays. You know how retail is
db77


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dickyboy77 said:


> Hey Al,
> I never seen a cute striper before. And she comes with foul weather gear too. Cute girl and nice lookin fish. Well get up after the holidays. You know how retail is
> db77



hey DB77 and all....Happy Holidays....may make the run 2morrow nite,Plannin on landin a few b4 it gets to late,but plannin on feeshin till I have to leave fer werk in Chesapeake @ 8am....knowin the fish r there is killin me....might as well suffer @ werk,from lack of sleep...let chall know how I do....

Da..yum....DD...didn't know NTKG can catch feesh...ya thought I drank too much...he's gotta stay away from MR.Brown   


Nice fish,Neil and Marshall!....good to have fished wit ya guys!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

, al u know NTKG is a dl fishin dude... yeah mister brown was not very friendly with me in the truck this weekend! goin away for the week, and the following weekend... will be back and marshall is ready to fish so go ahead and consider it FISH on till school starts again. good luck to you this week, will holla when i get back....


kenny thanks for everything bud

neil


----------



## Stillfishing (Dec 15, 2004)

*what'd u use?*

Nice photos. Throwing lures or bait fish'n? 

How far do you have to get out there? 7 or 9.5' rod with 20# powerpro work? anything else u want to add would give me some idea.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Mine were caught on Jigs..*

Most of the ones up there were on bait.. Bait fishing requires a little heavier tackle,so you can heave enough weight to hold in a stiff current,and also a big slab of menhaden,or whatever cut bait you may have.. Spinner or conventional rod rated for at least 6 or 8nbait. Reel with 15 to 25 line..
Lure fishing you can use much lighter as you don't have to hold,just reel.. Throwing anything from poppers to hopkins,bucktails, and diamond 
jigs..The new swimming lures are nice too,Tsunami and such. A ton of plugs to choose from also.. I go as light as a 9ft tica and 3500 diawa spinner,with 8di-20lbtest fireline.As heavy as a 12ft loomis,6500abu and 15lb test..You can go lighter,depends on conditions you are fishing in..


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice cows big Al!
TC


----------

